# supprimer des dossiers grises



## eckri (4 Janvier 2021)

Dans iCloud Drive sur Mac il y a des dossiers d'application qui sont grises et impossible  a supprimer
ces applications n'existent plus nulle part
avez vous une solution pour les supprimer

merci


----------

